# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Show (NEW) >  ARTAS Robotic Hair Transplant - Dr. Glenn Charles discusses the latest 9x upgrade

## tbtadmin

Spencer Kobren speaks with IAHRS accepted member about the latest hardware and software upgrades made to the ARTAS robotic hair transplant system. While these upgrades are significant, and the ARTAS technology has improved by leaps and bounds,  it's important for consumers to know that not all ARTAS docs are created equal and not all clinics  will implement these upgrades once  they are rolled out and made available  to all ARTAS users. 

If you're considering ARTAS assisted FUE, make sure you are comfortable with the iteration of the robot being used by your surgeon and of course make sure your surgeon and their staff are truly proficient at perfuming robotic assisted FUE hair transplant surgery.

----------

